# Mixer talk



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

Ive had both mixers, and from what i remember, the stone's bearings are easier to replace, but they fail more often.

Whats really important is the person using it, any new mixer is great.

If i get 4 years out of a mixer its a miracle.


----------



## WARD (Nov 21, 2006)

We use both brands as well, with about the same results from each. The life of the mixer depends more on who is using it than on the brand. I am a firm believer in the Honda motors though. We have tried a couple other brands and nothing last as long as the Hondas. 

Anybody ever used the e-z grout mixers, Mud Hogs? Pretty high dollar mixers, but super nice.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Bought a cheap Imer 1 sack barrel maybe 3 years back.It's versatile and it's light(thin metal and no ring gear).Much easier around to move than my stone paddle. It's got a 5 horse Honda.Plenty of power for smaller jobs.Does a good job on mortar.With Specmix you have to sacrifice half a sack.


----------

